# Petrucci is huge!



## telecaster90 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 22, 2007)

...damn, he is....


----------



## Scott (Mar 22, 2007)

He looks pretty much the same as the other Gods i've seen. Take Zeus for example..






Petrucci fits right in.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 22, 2007)

Good god, not only is he one of the greatest guitarists on the planet, but he's buff now too.


----------



## Naren (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow. Crazy pic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

Petrucci can rip peoples heads from their bodies with little to no effort~nya


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Hulktrucci


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 22, 2007)

Fucking hell! He looks like me now, except that I've still got a formidable beer gut.


----------



## Leon (Mar 22, 2007)

eh, Henry Rollins can still kick his ass


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 22, 2007)

You guys are crazy


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 22, 2007)

Leon said:


> eh, Henry Rollins can still kick his ass



That would be a fight I'd like to see.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 22, 2007)

petrucci would crush rollins with his giant hands!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> petrucci would crush rollins with his giant hands!


he'd headbutt him to death


----------



## leatherface2 (Mar 22, 2007)

he must be listening to alot george lynch stuff.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> he must be listening to alot george lynch stuff.


 +rep


----------



## LilithXShred (Mar 22, 2007)

MY GOSH!..... those arms look like legs......


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 23, 2007)

Whats the big deal?


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 23, 2007)

He used to be such a scrawny little thing.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 23, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> He used to be such a scrawny little thing.



Arent all guitar players?


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Whats the big deal?



He used to look like this:


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 23, 2007)

I am not trying to any credit here, but I already mentioned about his body size when the Score dvd was released last year... man, he looks best during the TOT tour, IMO. 

Slightly off topic, I REALLY want to know his workout routines!


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 23, 2007)

Ozzy- Oh. Ok. Thats a big improvement, but I still dont see why people are in awe


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 23, 2007)

^ Well, you will know why most of us are in awe if you look back to some older Petrucci pictures from, say, the late 90's onward.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe he's got a secret wish to join Manowar?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> but I still dont see why people are in awe



Cause petrucci makes them hard ;p


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Cause petrucci makes them hard ;p



I dont get what you mean.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> eh, Henry Rollins can still kick his ass



not if he goes into "ultra-kill" mode, or has Michael angelo (that guitar nube) drop from the ceiling with a 4-neck guitar and slice his face open with each and every one of them


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2007)

Why are so many guitar players bulking up? Lynch, Wylde, Petrucci are all trying to go all WWE and be all hulked out. Did they get there asses kicked in high school a lot?


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 23, 2007)

Man, come the next G3 tour Paul Gilbert better watch himself


----------



## lordofthesewers (Mar 23, 2007)

kirk hammett is a better guitar player than john petrucci. Kirk can also kick his ass with his secret karate moves.
Amen


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn! And I thought Trent Reznor had bulked up in the last few years.


----------



## huber (Mar 23, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> kirk hammett is a better guitar player than john petrucci. Kirk can also kick his ass with his secret karate moves.
> Amen



Like, I'm trying to sense the sarcasm but I can't. Please tell me my radar is just off.


----------



## Ibanez_Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

Could it be that JP wishes he were THIS guy...


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 23, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> kirk hammett is a better guitar player than john petrucci. Kirk can also kick his ass with his secret karate moves.
> Amen



Somehow I am not quite getting your joke either...


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 23, 2007)

huber said:


> Like, I'm trying to sense the sarcasm but I can't. Please tell me my radar is just off.





Azyiu said:


> Somehow I am not quite getting your joke either...



Maybe he's just trying to get more negative feedback


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe his guitar is just REALLY heavy? Made out of, I don't know, lead? Neutronium? Maybe he's toting the physical manifestation of his _*sheer awesomeness*!?_


----------



## Labrie (Mar 23, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> kirk hammett is a better guitar player than john petrucci. Kirk can also kick his ass with his secret karate moves.
> Amen



Kirk Hammet FTL!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I dont get what you mean.



I'm saying they're gay for JP ;p


----------



## Leon (Mar 23, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Why are so many guitar players bulking up? Lynch, Wylde, Petrucci are all trying to go all WWE and be all hulked out. Did they get there asses kicked in high school a lot?



hopefully he still has time for a regular bathing routine


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Mar 23, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Man, come the next G3 tour Paul Gilbert better watch himself



 

I would love it if petrucci got gilbert onto weightlifting


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'm saying they're gay for JP ;p



Wow I feel retarded as hell for not getting that now


----------



## kmanick (Mar 23, 2007)

Good for him, who says you have to be a stick to shred  
but he better start hitting the Squat rack or he's going to look really stupid.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

I know exactly how JP got so buff, he saw everything that Yngwie Malmsteem was doing and did the opposite


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

I love petrucci as a player, he's awesome! Dig the tone and the playing. All it means is he is taking care of himself and apparently weight training. Nothing wrong with that!  Don't be hating Ken, you know you love him too!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe Hans, Franz and Ahhhhnahld paid him a visit! 

"Petrucci, you guuuhhhly mahn, vee're going to pump.... *clap* .... you up!"


----------



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2007)

Ridiculous.

I'm pretty sure he can't wash his back now.


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


>



Holy crap he looks alot like Sol Butcher


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Why do the words "Roid Rage" come to mind???


----------



## Carrion (Mar 23, 2007)

Ya, that's really odd, how long ago was the DT press picture taken, because in that pic he wasn't 1/2 the size of him in that pic? If Petrucci has started using steroids I have lost all respect.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

Wonder if taking steroids would help your guitar playing.. hmm O_O


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, the dude's a fucking tank!


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 23, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Wonder if taking steroids would help your guitar playing.. hmm O_O



He's already been using Starbucks brand finger steroids.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 24, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


>


There's nothing wrong with toning-up a bit but sorry, he looks like an absolute ass in that picture. 
Is it definitely for real or is it someones idea of a photoshop joke ?

If he is really that big it'll be funny to see him when he gets bored with 'pumping iron' (or shooting roids)and it all turns to fat.
Body building is funny


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 24, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Body building is funny


----------



## Shawn (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, he's getting more buff every time I see pics of him.


----------



## leatherface2 (Mar 24, 2007)

beefy tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpo (Mar 24, 2007)

I really don't think he's that big. Check out this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrNzAXWd_nA&mode=related&search=

While he is absolutely HUGE compared to Gilbert (although the same could be said about the average human female) there's nothing unnatural about his body. He's been working out for years, and he's not that big. Definitely not steroid-big.


----------



## Scott (Mar 24, 2007)

For a professional guitarist, yeah, he's pretty damn big. You have to admit that


----------



## Alpo (Mar 24, 2007)

Since the average pro-guitarist is a tiny nerd, that's not saying much.


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Mar 24, 2007)

^


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2007)

That's great.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 24, 2007)

That's funny! 

This phenomenon creates cognitive dissonance for me big time. I could have never seen this coming.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 24, 2007)

Fucking awesome!


----------



## StevieHimself (Mar 24, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


>




Shades of Kane Roberts, anyone?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 24, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I'm saying they're gay for JP ;p



Yeah, I see a lot of gay overtones in this thread. Which, ya know is okay. There's nothing wrong with being gay. 

I'm into chicks, personally, but hey, whatever sets your sails.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 24, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Yeah, I see a lot of gay overtones in this thread. Which, ya know is okay. There's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> I'm into chicks, personally, but hey, whatever sets your sails.



well.. who wouldnt want a guy who can play 45 notes per second.. just imagine...

ok.. that was BEYOND wrong =/


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 24, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> If he is really that big it'll be funny to see him when he gets bored with 'pumping iron' (or shooting roids)and it all turns to fat.
> Body building is funny



Yeah, then he'll really start looking like me!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 24, 2007)

F1Filter said:


>



Repped.


----------



## noodles (Mar 24, 2007)

StevieHimself said:


> Shades of Kane Roberts, anyone?



What, do you think there is someone in the back playing all of JP's parts?


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 24, 2007)

Holy fucking shit... When I first saw Score I was like: Woah! He is big.
But now....  shit... That is just weird. 

haha, nice one f1filter btw!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 24, 2007)

F1Filter said:


>



John Petrucci morphs into man-bear-pig? Quick! somebody call Al Gore


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 24, 2007)

7slinger said:


> John Petrucci morphs into man-bear-pig? Quick! somebody call Al Gore



Hahaha, Probably the best South park episode Ive seen.  E-rep for you!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 24, 2007)

He's prepared to kick someone's ass that call him cold


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 24, 2007)

I just hope he isnt on steroids, which would make him have to go to rehab resulting in DTs split up... 


 I dont know, it just crossed my mind.


----------



## StevieHimself (Mar 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> What, do you think there is someone in the back playing all of JP's parts?



Oh no I never implied that at all. I was just thinking about when Kane Roberts got more attention for his He-Man image than his guitar playing.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 25, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I just hope he isnt on steroids, which would make him have to go to rehab resulting in DTs split up...
> 
> 
> I dont know, it just crossed my mind.





He's definitely not on steroids. If he is, he's not using them right.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Mar 25, 2007)

lol,,,, I think he is preparing for a deth match with George Lynch.

~A


----------



## Jeff (Mar 25, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> well.. who wouldnt want a guy who can play 45 notes per second.. just imagine...
> 
> ok.. that was BEYOND wrong =/



Well now at least we know that about you so as to be careful not to make off color remarks about those of the alternate lifestyle.


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 25, 2007)

I too noticed something was up with the "score" DVD. Maybe he's gonna start a beat down on all the DT haters-like the guy from Children of Bodom..


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I really don't think he's that big. Check out this vid: YouTube - G3 '07- Goin' Down Solos
> 
> While he is absolutely HUGE compared to Gilbert (although the same could be said about the average human female) there's nothing unnatural about his body. He's been working out for years, and he's not that big. Definitely not steroid-big.



I was at that show!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 15, 2008)

someone likes there "b12"


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 15, 2008)

man when i opened the thread i thought that picture was a joke, i thought it had been photoshopped, goddamn he's huge!



> I too noticed something was up with the "score" DVD. Maybe he's gonna start a beat down on all the DT haters-like the guy from Children of Bodom..



who from Children of Bodom? And what did he say exactly?


----------



## MrJack (Mar 15, 2008)

There's a simple explanation. He's been taking bigger doses of his "special chemicals" that build up his hands cause the muscles in his hands die during a show.
For those of you who don't know what I'm referring to, just watch this.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Mar 15, 2008)

> who from Children of Bodom? And what did he say exactly?



Alexi said summat like "There are many players out there who are superfast and superclean. But they are LAME(!!), like John Petrucci." In a Guitar World I think.

YouTube - G3 2007 - Glasgow Kiss Prank

Paul won't be doing that again!! 

EDIT: Fuck. Dunno how to embed it.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Alexi said summat like "There are many players out there who are superfast and superclean. But they are LAME(!!), like John Petrucci." In a Guitar World I think.



WTF, my respect for COB just went down a few notches


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> WTF, my respect for COB just went down a few notches



that's great. Especially since your sources aren't so great.  He did say something along those lines, but 1) it was taken out of context 2) that's nowhere near the wording that was used. It wasn't so bluntly said.

Besides, you don't need dumb comments from Alexi to have your respect for COB go down anyway


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

dunno about you guys, but i'd be a bit more intimidated by Johann Hegg of amon amarth. he's a tank, AND viking. .

and yes, petrucci is buff. but his legs arent. so.. :nothanks:


----------



## Ramsay777 (Mar 15, 2008)

> that's great. Especially since your sources aren't so great. He did say something along those lines, but 1) it was taken out of context 2) that's nowhere near the wording that was used. It wasn't so bluntly said.



Aye, sorry if it's not exactly what he said, I found from another forum, my bad.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea this was such a huge bump. 



But  to the neg rep.


----------



## neon_black88 (Mar 16, 2008)

As long as its bumped.... This is still my favorite transformation:












Some day Sam... some day you will be Batman.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 16, 2008)

who the fuck is that?!


----------



## neon_black88 (Mar 16, 2008)

If your refering to my post its Christian Bale, he went down to 121 pounds for the Machinist then put on 100 pounds in 5 months for for Batman Begins. I think he holds some kind of revord now. Kinda off-topic sorry.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> As long as its bumped.... This is still my favorite transformation:
> 
> Some day Sam... some day you will be Batman.



The Machinist FTmfW!


----------



## neon_black88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah I was gana say for movie buffs if you havent seen the machinist do, its awsome.

On the machinist



Spoiler



Some people get turned off by the obvious fight-club comparison but after multiple viewings I think it goes much deeper than that (fight club is great too). They shouldnt have even mentioned fight club on the cover.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> He looks pretty much the same as the other Gods i've seen. Take Zeus for example..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 u made my day


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 17, 2008)

F1Filter said:


>



 That's too fucking funny!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 17, 2008)

You guys know that Alexi Laiho recanted that statement right? I have both those issues where he talks about Petrucci. Laiho was doing that Q&A thing for Guitarworld, and someone asked him why he made such lame comments about Petrucci. He answered by saying that Petrucci was obviously a much better guitarist than him, and he was probably just having a bad day or something.


----------



## Groff (Mar 17, 2008)

Xaios said:


> You guys know that Alexi Laiho recanted that statement right? I have both those issues where he talks about Petrucci. Laiho was doing that Q&A thing for Guitarworld, and someone asked him why he made such lame comments about Petrucci. He answered by saying that Petrucci was obviously a much better guitarist than him, and he was probably just having a bad day or something.



He also didn't say he sucked either. He just said he was super fast, played super well, but was also super lame.

Which... Yeah... A lot of the times he can be. And this is comming from someone who worships DT and has all the albums.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 17, 2008)

The NEW John Petrucci Action Figure

SAYS IT ALLL! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Trespass (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 17, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Alexi said summat like "There are many players out there who are superfast and superclean. But they are LAME(!!), like John Petrucci." In a Guitar World I think.
> 
> YouTube - G3 2007 - Glasgow Kiss Prank
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHHAHHAH!!!!!!  OMFG, this is the best thing ive EVER SEEN ON YOUTUBE 

I always knew that song sounded a bit quirky, almost scottish/irish sounding...hahhaha, that was fucking amazing. Gilbert is hilarious


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 18, 2008)

That's hilarious!!!

here's it from another angle...

YouTube - Gilbert Kilts Petrucci G3 '07


----------



## Harry (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, I wish I could build muscle like that
I never quite got over how muscular he is now


----------



## dougsteele (Oct 31, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> I dont get what you mean.



It means there's a few guys in here who would suck him off just to be in the same room with him.


----------



## DanD (Oct 31, 2008)

The jpg. file didn't work...


----------



## Shawn (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been really digging their new dvd Chaos In Motion but I can't help notice that Petrucci is abnormally huge.


----------

